# How many rings for ISP?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi

I'm looking at picking up a 586 from someone I know who's selling his. Great bike - but he's a bit shorter than me (but only a bit) and the seatpost has been cut lower than what I would have. Which means that I would need 2 cm (or so) of spacers/rings.

Anyone know if there's a limit, or a recommended number of the rings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

My book says 32.5mm of spacers, should also give a limit mark on the EPost


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Look introduced the RePost last year also. If the post is indeed cut to short for the spacers to be used. It is around 200 USD and will then allow the use of a standard Seat-post.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks people. I get the bike this weekend, think I'll need to add around 2 cm of spacers, so should be OK, and if not, Re-Post would seem to solve any problems.

In actual fact, compared with other bikes around, this post has been cut fairly long (high) - it's just that I have long legs (but short torso, which is why I'm not going for a frame a size bigger). At the front, the fork hasn't been cut super short either, so hopefully I have enough range to get the height I need out of the bike.

Thanks again.


----------

